

TwittyPic acquired. Launched on HN 72 days ago. - rokhayakebe
http://www.techflash.com/venture/Pet_Holdings_buys_Twittypic_plans_Digg-like_news_service39646727.html
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=388578
======
jsteele
"TwittyPic acquired" "Pet Holdings hires TwittyPic Developer"

Which headline is more truthful? Which is more interesting?

I doubt the latter would make it to the top of HN since it doesn't jive with
the startup mythos. Congrats to bemmu, but I doubt he is swimming in vaults
full of gold coins. This was simply an aqu-hire.

There is some really good stuff in this article though: "five million page
views per day, with Huh predicting that the sites will top two billion page
views this year." "I asked Huh about the irony of an Internet company turning
to stuffed animals and printed books for revenue." "It gives you a little bit
of sense of how hard it is to make money online using advertising,"

We should be talking about that.

~~~
bemmu
Closer to the latter, we are cooperating on a revshare basis. I didn't really
think of it as an "acquisition", and frankly when I saw the headline I was a
bit shocked, first thinking that Ben had sold our site to someone =)

~~~
Ras_
Congrats from another Finn. Did any Finnish news outlet pick this? I haven't
seen any. Unlike your Facebook project, which was featured recently in
Helsingin Sanomat.

For anyone interested - here's the page with Google Translate:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=fi&...](http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=fi&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hs.fi%2Ftalous%2Fartikkeli%2FTamperelaisopiskelija%2Bansaitsee%2Belantonsa%2BFacebook-
sovelluksella%2F1135238482536&sl=fi&tl=en)

------
whyleyc
Original launch link:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=388226>

A low key launch ! (Also looks like it was 72 days ago rather than 47)

------
kqr2
I originally thought twitpic, another site I learned about here, was acquired:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=404647>

Both are pretty neat twitter based apps.

------
apgwoz
You realize, this is just going to increase the number of apps built upon
Twitter... That may not be a bad thing.

~~~
rokhayakebe
And that is great. More innovations. The Twitter team is not able to build all
the necessary applications to fully take advantage of their system.

~~~
jonursenbach
That is, until Twitter cuts down again the number of requests you can make
through their API.

------
alaskamiller
I don't like Icanhaz. They're almost as bad as Ebaumsworld. A lot of their
content on their network of blogs--the ones not captioned with their tools, or
even some of those captioned--are outright stolen. That happycat that they're
now making plushies out of is also not their IP.

------
robg
_Amid all of the bad economic news, Huh believes people just want something
fun to read or view._

Surely there's some economy to be created to fulfill that desire? Are
microsubscription models really doomed?

------
Mystalic
Congrats, it looks like a great synergy!

